# Lets just say I "want" to de-season and re-season my smoker...



## tpc74 (Jan 14, 2016)

What would be safe to use to clean the inside?  I actually didn't use it at all this past year, so thats part of the reason.  The other part of the reason is I've had a bit of trouble with it, so kinda turned me off.  I've since contacted the manufacturer about it, and once I send them the correct info, they may be able to help me fix a few things (fingers crossed).

Essentially, I just want to start over.  Clean out any and all nasty buildup and crud, reseason, and see if the fix's work.  Should I use something like oven cleaner on it?  Should I run it up the quarter car wash and spray the hell out of it?  I can't think that just standard water would take off greasy sticky smoke or creosote build up.  There much be something that's safe to use.  Thoughts?


----------



## drewed (Jan 14, 2016)

I'd go with simple green and a pressure washer if you feel like to need to clean it. 

But, depending on your type of smoker, you could also just run a hot fire for a few hours and burn the crap off.  That is easier to do with a stick or coal burner.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 14, 2016)

I would go with Simple Green, but I can't say if the Pressure wash will harm anything or not...JJ


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 14, 2016)

tpc74 said:


> What would be safe to use to clean the inside?  I actually didn't use it at all this past year, so thats part of the reason.  The other part of the reason is I've had a bit of trouble with it, so kinda turned me off.  I've since contacted the manufacturer about it, and once I send them the correct info, they may be able to help me fix a few things (fingers crossed).
> 
> Essentially, I just want to start over.  Clean out any and all nasty buildup and crud, reseason, and see if the fix's work.  Should I use something like oven cleaner on it?  Should I run it up the quarter car wash and spray the hell out of it?  I can't think that just standard water would take off greasy sticky smoke or creosote build up.  There much be something that's safe to use.  Thoughts?


look for some bio degradeable stuff called Purple Power at AutoZone or anotherauto parts store. It work really well removing the crud and the smoke. When rinsed withwater is fully safe to the environment. I buy the gallon jug and last me about 6 months Works good. Sams Club also carries a commercial degreaser concentrate. Used full strenth it works too. Bothcost aboutthesame. 12-15 a gallon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 14, 2016)

A super easy way to remove grease fast:

Cut a lemon in half, place cut side down in a bowl with a couple cups of vinegar. Crank up heat allow to steam for 5-15 minutes. Hose off or wipe down. 

This also works in the oven, or microwave. If doing the microwave nuke for 5-10 minutes. Stuff will just wipe right off.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2016)

What smoker do you have...


----------



## pinebarrensbbq (Jan 14, 2016)

I used to be commercial diver & underwater welder. In that profession, cleaning oil and grease off my helmet and gear, I've learned that Dawn dish detergent is the best degreaser out there, yet safe enough if rinsed properly. They use it to clean animals after oil spills.


----------



## cats49er (Jan 14, 2016)

I just scrape the inside out with a wide putty knife.Then pressure wash real good ,it will clean the grates real well.Then I re-season per manufacture's instruction's.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 15, 2016)

Putty knife is what I use too. If needed heat the crud up with a blow torch & it scrapes right off. But for me personally I like the crud in there, unless it flakes off onto the food. That's when I clean the loose stuff off with a putty knife.

Al


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2016)

tpc74 said:


> What would be safe to use to clean the inside?
> 
> Essentially, I just want to start over.  Clean out any and all nasty buildup and crud, reseason, and see if the fix's work.   Thoughts?


Stalactites, stalagmites = character. LOL  High heat and a putty knife works for me.

T


----------



## seenred (Jan 15, 2016)

You don't say what kind of smoker...that might help get more specific advice.  

If its a stick burner or charcoal rig, you might simply try building a very hot fire in the cooking chamber, let it burn for maybe 45 minutes to an hour with the lid closed and all vents wide open, then scrape off the charred crud with a putty knife.  Anything left after that would probably come off with a good power wash.

If your rig is an electric, you obviously can't do it that way...the advice already given about different de-greasers and cleansers would be the way to go there.

Red


----------



## tpc74 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> = character. LOL


Just because you are a character, doesn't mean you have character..... lol.

FWIW, its a masterbuilt dual fuel unit.  I pretty much gave up on it all last year due to the inability to control the temps the way I want to.  My plan is to see what I can do to whip it into shape again, and try again.

At this point I trust the weber kettle grill as a better and more controllable smoker.  Basically, there is too much crud, I feel that is (was) having a negative effect on the flavor of the food I'm smoking.  So I am going to make sure everything seals and works the way I want it to, clean it all up, and try try again.  If I can't get it the way I want to I am giving up on it and going a different path.  Hell the last time I used my gas grill as a kind of smoker and just tossed some chunks on the burner and it worked better than what I got.

Point is, cleaning it will allow me to work on what I find as deficiency's in the design.  Then a reseason, and some smoking attempts, and I'll know right away if its better.  If not, it should be at least clean enough to sell on craigslist or in a garage sale.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2016)

tpc74 said:


> Just because you are a character, doesn't mean you have character..... lol.
> 
> I have recently been accused of that. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## kovaku (Jan 15, 2016)

Spray it with oven cleaner and after a few hours hose it out. You will be amazed at how well that will work.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jan 15, 2016)

I use Apple Cider Vinegar. just spray it on let it sit a minute or two if it is heavy (might require multiple applications) and if just lite/normal it will wipe right off. spraying it on  and wiping is how i clean the window..no fumes or any residue to be concerned with for future Smokes.

Keep On Smokin,

OS


----------

